
California wants to tax your net worth - SQL2219
https://www.governing.com/finance/California-Might-Become-the-First-State-With-a-Wealth-Tax.html
======
60secz
clickbait. not yours or my net worth

"The tax rate would be 0.4 percent of net worth, excluding directly held real
estate, that exceeds $30 million for single and joint filers and $15 million
for married filing separately."

